# a cura di



## simenon

Buongiorno a tutti. Non tovo un modo soddisfacente per tradurre in francese l'espressione "a cura di" relativa a una mostra d'arte. L'unica soluzione che mi viene in mente è "organisée par", ma nel mio caso non va bene perché la mostra in questione è stata organizzata da una persona e curata da un'altra. Ho pensato anche a "sous la direction de" o "sous le patronage de" ma non so se vanno bene. Non ho una conoscenza abbastanza approfondita del linguaggio artistico, ma credo che dovrebbe esserci un modo specifico per indicare la cura di un'esposizione o in genere di un evento. Spero nel vostro aiuto. Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## matoupaschat

Quello che ha la cura della mostra è il "commissaire", cfr. http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/commissaire/substantif . Ho anche sentito parlare in tv del "délégué" o "commissaire délégué" di una mostra . Ma abito in Belgio, vicino alla Liegi di ... Simenon .


----------



## simenon

Grazie. In effetti la definizione di commissaire (ne ho visto anche altre) sembra precisa, ma il problema è che non so bene come inserirlo nelle didascalie in cui per ogni mostra c'è il titolo della mostra, poi la dicitura "a cura di", poi luogo e anno. Tra l'altro cercando un po' in giro ho trovato anche qualcuno che lo chiama "curateur" o, con un anglismo, "curator", che però pongono lo stesso problema di "commissaire". Ma forse potrei semplicemente mettere fra parentesi (commissaire: nome). Non so. Grazie ancora e un saluto alla Liegi di Simenon.


----------



## matoupaschat

Forse "exposition organisée par ... et préparée par ..." . Si può anche "monter une exposition" .


----------



## simenon

grazie anche ha te
ho controllato sui cataloghi delle mostre francesi ed ha ragione matoupachat. Il curtore è proprio il "commissaire de l'exposition". La formula che avevo trovato all'inizio "sous la direction de" anche si usa spessissimo ma indica un'altra figura, visto che per ogni mostra nei cataloghi si dice "sous la direction de xxx" e poi "commissaire de l'exposition yyy". Quindi ho seguito il sistema dei cataloghi e messo fra parentesi "commissaire de l'exposition yyy". Grazie ancora a tutti.


----------



## matoupaschat

simenon said:


> grazie *anche* ha te
> ho controllato sui cataloghi delle mostre francesi ed ha ragione matoupachat..


 
  Prego, prego ...
Eri un po' stanco, neh ?
Firma : matoupaschat e chatpasmatou  

PS.  Per "sous la direction de ...", va anche bene, con una sfumatura, "sous le (haut) patronage de ..."


----------



## Corsicum

D’accord avec vous. C’est un peu différent en complément il y a aussi :
_Sous l’égide de* ...= *__sotto l’egida dell…= sotto gli auspici dell..._


----------



## simenon

matoupaschat said:


> Prego, prego ...
> Eri un po' stanco, neh ?
> Firma : matoupaschat e chatpasmatou
> 
> PS. Per "sous la direction de ...", va anche bene, con una sfumatura, "sous le (haut) patronage de ..."


 Eh eh. In effetti ero un po' stanca. Del resto erano le tre di notte e devi avere pietà. Tra l'altro a forza di togliere l'acca dalla "a" verbo francese il cervello si imbroglia e finisce per metterla alla "a" preposizione italiana. Vabbè. Ciao. Grazie pure *a *Corsicum.


----------



## licinio

Corsicum said:


> D’accord avec vous. C’est un peu différent en complément il y a aussi :
> _Sous l’égide de* ...= *__sotto l’egida dell…= sotto gli auspici dell..._



Mais ceux-là ne sont pas des équivalents de "a cura di". Plutôt ils indiquent la présence d'un parrainage qui n'a rien à voir avec l'organisation de l'exposition.


----------

